# Work = JACKPOT!



## ncdodave (Feb 23, 2009)

I Cooked in Dutch ovens and Smokers all weekend for the hunting outfit I now cook for every other weekend! This weekend we had a special request for wild game meals! I was given  ram meat, wild boar, and elk to cook with. and then i brought home the unused meat. over 50 pounds total! wooo hooo!
at camp I made elk chili, 3 elk roasts garlic rubbed and smoked. smoked boar ribs, 3 crowned racks of ram, and 2 boar shoulder! oops almost forgot the best boudin in the state! elk boudin was fantastic! Work is grand! qview coming in about a week!


----------



## rsands (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats Dave! Sounds like a great job and the bennys sound even better. Look forward to the QV!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow, that was quite a benefit! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I'm looking forward to the qview.


----------



## bassman (Feb 23, 2009)

What a score, Dave.  There's nothing better than wild game (IMHO).


----------



## hell fire grill (Feb 23, 2009)

Your a lucky guy.


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 24, 2009)

my wife isnt home yet but im thinkin of a central cali smoke this weekend with members here invited. I'll let everyone know in a couple of hours when she gets home from school. on the proposed menu:
pulled pork
wild boar shoulders and chops
long horn sheep steaks
and wild game chili maybe sometime sat afternoon


----------



## got14u (Feb 24, 2009)

aw man that sounds great...my aunt and uncle have tons of elk and deer they want me to cook or smoke since i am the family cook i just haven't looked into alot of diffrent options for wild game....but reading your menu is getting me interested.


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 25, 2009)

wife says if you want but its supposed to rain thurs fri and sat so i guess ill have to wait. anyone want to make a trip to tracy, ca for some good eats and good times?


----------



## supervman (Feb 25, 2009)

That's super. Happy for ya dude. Sounds like some fine eats as well.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ya done good!


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 26, 2009)

dinner will be served at around 6 pm if anyone wants to come by let me know by thurs night so i can get you directions and make sure there is enough on the fire! Come on by!


----------

